# Controversial question



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Should i change my timer to fit daylight savings? Will the plants care about the difference in time? [smilie=l: just kidding this isnt a very controversial or important question but id like to know if anyone resets their timers to match daylight savings


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

With as many timers as I have, it sounds like too much work! Haha I'm just leavin mine the way they are


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Neil,

I change mine so I can continue to view the aquariums when I am there.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

didnt change mine


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

+1 on Seattle's comment. I only have two timers, so it was no big deal to change them.

Andy


----------



## funkman262 (Oct 2, 2010)

I changed my timer also for the same reason as Seattle.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I changed mine for the same as above (not many to do and for my own pleasure). I'm sure the plants and fish won't notice either way.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

I changed all 5 of mine.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Changed mine too, for the same reason as above. Only 2 though, not too much work.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

half the time i'm not even looking into my tanks because i'm fed up with school work. and when i do get to do maintenance i just flip the switch on the timer so i can see what i'm maintaining.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

I havent changed mine, but Im planning on it.


----------



## mikslik (Sep 30, 2009)

This is a remarkably long thread! 

My tank used to come on during my second cup of coffee, now it's on when I wake up! I have a rest period mid-day so I can enjoy the view when I'm home.

M


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've never changed mine. I'm amazed at all the people who do. Perhaps I should....


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

half the time i don't even have time to look at my tank because i'm not home, when i do want to look in the photoperiod has passed but i don't change it because i work on my tanks or look in before i go to sleep. plus i'm using a timer i found in my dads numerous drawers of house appliances and I only found one green pin and one red pin


----------

